# Bait Box tackle shop - Sanibel, Florida.



## OChunter375 (Mar 27, 2011)

I was there today picking up my 3 day nonresident fishing license today. They have a great staff and were very nice. They provided me with some great local knowledge. They took the time to go over the tackle I brought down with me, and told me I didn't need to buy anything, but of course I did anyway. Good guys in that place. Tomorrow i'll see if I can catch anything.


----------



## repair5343 (Jul 8, 2001)

I know that place very well.


----------



## fishhook54 (Oct 2, 2009)

good luck let us know how you do


----------



## OChunter375 (Mar 27, 2011)

Didn't get to fish to much. . It's was to hard with kids. We have three of them, 5,3, and 6 months. My wife and I were out numbered. Got out 3 times for a half hour each time. I caught 2 of those saltwater catfish and a pin fish only. The dorsel fin on one the cats went right into my pinky finger. Lol. It hurt like hell. I was bleeding like a pig for a few.


----------



## repair5343 (Jul 8, 2001)

Your lucky with the catfish.
I got I"ll call it stung between my thumb and the first finger after I tried to suck the poison out the best I could my eyes started to tear up from the pain took over an hour to ease up.
this was about 40 years ago and I still remember the hurten I got.


----------



## OChunter375 (Mar 27, 2011)

Do they have poison? My finger was swollen for about a day.


----------



## woody12a (Jul 3, 2011)

OChunter375 said:


> Do they have poison? My finger was swollen for about a day.


I had the misfortune to have a Catfish spine embed itself in my foot while fishing on Naples beach a couple of years back ... so painful !! ... told the hotel receptionist who advised me to go straight to hospital as the spines are venomous and can cause real problems if a piece of the spine breaks off under your skin.

After many injections, tablets and tests during my visit it cost me $400.00 !!.... luckily covered by our travel insurance.


----------

